# Applying for PR, wife pregnant, Need Suggestion



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello Boarders,

Greetings from India. I just completed my ACS assestment and was planning to apply for 175 visa for myself and my wife as dependent. But one problem that we have is my wife is currently pregnant (16 weeks). So now I am confused as to what to do ?

Should I go ahead and apply visa for both of us now ? I hope my wife would be able to give medicals as she is already past 15 weeks. So that would not be a problem.

Can I add my baby on dependent visa soon after his birth ? Will this delay our visa ? 
Or should I wait until I get visa for myself and my wife and then apply a fresh dependent visa for my child later ?

Will highly appreciate directions/suggestion in this regards. Please help !!!

Thanks,
Ujwol


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

If you are applying for a 175 the baby could be here and added to your application before you are even asked to go for medicals!


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Go ahead and apply for the visa and include your wife.
child can be added later.
For visa application wife is secondary applicant, you are tmain applicant and your child would be dependent.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> Go ahead and apply for the visa and include your wife.
> child can be added later.
> For visa application wife is secondary applicant, you are tmain applicant and your child would be dependent.


Thanks a lot for suggestion. I plan to do so now. One quick question,do we need to mention anything about pregnancy while we apply PR for myself and my wife ? Also after how long do they normally ask for Medicals and PCC after PR lodgement ?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

ujwols said:


> Thanks a lot for suggestion. I plan to do so now. One quick question,do we need to mention anything about pregnancy while we apply PR for myself and my wife ? Also after how long do they normally ask for Medicals and PCC after PR lodgement ?


No need to mention at this stage but when you go for medicals you can request your case officer for some extra time until birth.

For PCC and Meds request, no one can tell you exact time because it varies, for my case it was 14 months after case officer allocation but again it varies.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> No need to mention at this stage but when you go for medicals you can request your case officer for some extra time until birth.
> 
> For PCC and Meds request, no one can tell you exact time because it varies, for my case it was 14 months after case officer allocation but again it varies.


Thanks buddy..Appreciate it..


----------



## sathyauk (Jan 20, 2017)

ujwols said:


> Hello Boarders,
> 
> Greetings from India. I just completed my ACS assestment and was planning to apply for 175 visa for myself and my wife as dependent. But one problem that we have is my wife is currently pregnant (16 weeks). So now I am confused as to what to do ?
> 
> ...


hello
I have applied for 190 PR visa on 4th Feb 2017. Medicals and PCC are in progress. My wife is 23 weeks pregnant expecting Jun 2017.
My question is will there be any delay in the application processing by the CO as my wife is pregnant. Can you advice based on your experience.


----------



## siddhu7 (Jan 3, 2017)

*Expected delay of PR grant*

Hi Everone!
Well, I lodged EOI which is a joint application.Now my wife is one month pregnant.I haven't received an invite yet but in a dilemma once I get an invite that PR grant will be postponed further. Is it better to change as single applicant as I have not received any invite. You're advice would be great.!

cheers!
Sidharth


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

siddhu7 said:


> Hi Everone!
> Well, I lodged EOI which is a joint application.Now my wife is one month pregnant.I haven't received an invite yet but in a dilemma once I get an invite that PR grant will be postponed further. Is it better to change as single applicant as I have not received any invite. You're advice would be great.!
> 
> cheers!
> Sidharth


It doesn't matter whether you show your wife as a migrating dependent or a non-migrating dependent, either way she needs to complete a medical check.


----------

